# Erfahrungen Brooks Cambium Sättel



## greenhorn-biker (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo Mädels, 

wie im Titel schon steht würde mich interessieren ob eine von euch einen Sattel der Cambium Serie fährt und wie die Erfahrungen sind? 

Ich habe leider immer noch keinen passenden Sattel für längere Strecken gefunden [emoji53]
Sitzt man auf den Sätteln eher auf den Knochen  oder auf dem Schambein?

Ich habe einen Sitzknochenabstand von 138mm da käme dann auch nicht jedes Modell in frage. 
Auf Grund der Testerfahrungen würde ich eher zu einem Sattel mit erhöhtem Heck tendieren.

Wenn er passt würde ich ihn auf allen Rädern fahren wollen , Fully , Hardtail und Crosser . Da mittlerweile das leid echt groß ist und ich maximal 2 Std auf meinen aktuellen Sätteln aushalte [emoji34]
Fahre zur Zeit Specialized, auf dem Crosser  einen Oura und auf den beiden anderen jeweils einen Lithia. Hatte auch schon viele Marken von Sqlab über terry und Selle Royal...


----------



## Mausoline (6. Januar 2018)

@*Miss Geschick* fährt so einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

nicht mehr 
Ich hatte den damals bei meinem Propain Tyee ne ganze Zeit lang drauf. Allerdings bei langen Touren ab 40km dann doch auch mal Probleme. Ich hab nen Sitzknochenabstand von 13,5 und bin den C15 von Brooks gefahren. Der C17 wäre für meine Sitzknochen wohl besser gewesen. Beim bergauf fahren war da alles gut. Allerdings war mir der zu breit bei den Abfahrten. Da bin ich dann immer hängen geblieben und hatte blaue Flecken an den Innenseiten von den Oberschenkeln. Bei dem Brooks bin ich auf den Sitzknochen gesessen. Ich hatte den Carved Sattel, also den mit der Aussparung in der Mitte. Den C17 hatte als zum Testen ohne Aussparung in der Mitte. Der ging gar nicht bei mir da er zu sehr auf das Schambein gedrückt hat.

Momentan hab ich nen Sattel von 66sick drauf auf meinen jetzigen Bike (Nicolai Ion 16) mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.
Von Ergon hatte ich mal den SMC4 getestet in L. Der war super bequem, aber leider auch etwas zu breit beim bergab fahren.

Von denen kommt jetzt dann allerdings ein neuer Sattel raus. Den werde ich mir aus Neugier evtl auch mal ansehen. Der SM Sport Gel Women. Vielleicht wäre der ja auch etwas?

Vom Sitzcomfort her bei langen Strecken im Sattel ist bisher der Ergon SMC4 mein Favorit. Nur leider war der wie gesagt bei den Abfahren zu breit. Aber da ist ja auch jeder Hintern anders


----------



## HaegarHH (6. Januar 2018)

ok, ich bin Mann  und Männer bei Frauen-Sattel-Fragen 

Ich bin den Brooks C17 auf meinem Alltags- und Reiserad gefahren und ich hatte bis dahin keinen von Anfang an so bequemen Sattel erlebt, der dann auch noch dauerhaft so bequem blieb (bis dahin u. a. div. Brooks Ledersättel, einen Selle An-Atomica, div. "Gel"-Sättel, …). 

Meine Erfahrungen lagen aber tlw. noch in Zeiten mit sehr, sehr viel mehr Gewicht, aber auch mit aktuell 100kg  hat man ggf. andere Anforderungen, als mit 65kg. Leider hat sich der Cambium auf Grund seiner spezifischen Eigenschaften, in diesem Fall dem sehr komfortablen "Schwingen" (äh Dämpfen, Federn, ... ) an meiner x-tas-y Skalar-Sattelstütze von innen aufgeschlitzt 

Danach bin ich auf dem Reiserad auf den Ergon SMC4 Sport Gel gewechselt und auf dem MTB auf den Ergon SMC3 Pro Sattel.

* Ledersättel muss man (lange) einfahren, dann hat man Glück und sie funktionieren (sehr) lange oder Pech, weil nur kurz oder gar nicht, IMHO großes Problem nässeempfindlich und die (schweren) Federn sind eher optischer Natur

* Der Cambium (bei mir C17 OHNE Schlitz) ist auf Anhieb so bequem, wie er auch nach 1000km ist, entweder er passt, oder nicht. Da ist nix mit Einfahren (wahlweise A… oder Sattel) wie bei den Brüdern aus Leder. Durch den Aufbau bietet er deutlich mehr Komfort, als z. B. der B17, gerade hier in LG auf fettem Kopfsteinpflaster. Auch sitzt man bei ihm, im Gegensatz zu vielen Gel-Sättel direkt auf der "Schale", die für das Sitzen gemacht ist und verändert auch durch Druck und Wärme nicht seine Form ... allerdings kann es sein, dass die Seiten sich seitlich bewegen und es dann da reibt / unbequem wird. Also mit dem wäre am ehesten noch ein Testfahren sinnvoll.

* Der SMC4 Sport Gel ist im ersten Moment bequem, wäre mir aber auf Langstrecke zu weich, noch dazu mit Polsterhose

* Den Ergon SMC3 Pro habe ich auf Alpentour mit knapp unter 1000km in 17 Tagen gefahren, zusammen mit der everve tech Hose war der ok, aber insbesondere bei einer anderer 195km Tour habe ich mich dann schon irgendwann nicht mehr wohl gefühlt. Das Problem ist zum einen, dass es auf Grund des Sattels deutlich mehr Hitzestau gibt, als z. B. beim Cambium, damit die Haut noch feuchter / weicher / empfindlich wird und zum anderen, dass ich dann irgendwann doch die Plastikschale unter dem Gel / Polster gespürt habe und es dort Punkte gibt, die unangenehm waren, einfach weil die Konstruktion nicht zum darauf sitzen ausgelegt ist.

Auch wenn es in diesem Forum vielleicht nur Binsenweisheit ist  ist mir auf der MTB-Alpentour noch ein sehr deutlicher Unterschied aufgefallen, bergauf bin ich tlw. sehr viel langsamer und damit sehr viel weniger "dynamisch fahrend" bergauf unterwegs. Mit anderen Worten, es lastet deutlich mehr Gewicht auf dem Sattel, dass sonst z. T. über die Beine beim Fahren eher getragen wird. Gerade an sehr langen Anstiegen am Stück hat mir das tlw. doch Probleme gemacht, die ich so z. B. vom Reiserad her nicht kannte.


Daher schiele ich seit einiger Zeit auf die div. Cambium-Angebote, die es aktuell in div. Shops gibt, bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher, welches Modell ich nehmen würde.


Allerdings habe ich selber keine Erfahrungen, wie sich der Cambium im richtigen Gelände im Stehen macht ... ich habe nur beim dem SMC3 Pro gemerkt, das mir da natürlich ganz andere Merkmale wichtig(er) sind, als wenn ich nur sitzend vor mich hinfahre. Gerade die sehr harte, klare hintere Kante könnte u. U. ein Problem sein.


----------



## Aninaj (6. Januar 2018)

Ich bin mal mit Silkes Bike nen Stück gefahren, da war der C15 drauf: um es kurz zu machen, ging gar nicht. War froh wieder meinen Sattel unterm Arsch zu haben  Ich denke wenn du den irgendwo probesitzen kannst, wird schnell klar, ob er zu deinen 4 Buchstaben paßt oder nicht, da er schon recht speziell ist.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Januar 2018)

Danke schon mal für die Erfahrungsberichte, das hat mir schon einen ersten Eindruck verschafft.

@*Miss Geschick* hast du deinen Cambium noch oder schon verkauft? 
Leider lässt sich nichts gebrauchtes finden und nur zum probieren finde ich ihn neu zu teuer [emoji45]

Ich geh mal davon aus dass du den Ergon in L hattest? 
Hatte ich bisher nicht so im Blick, weil der doch sehr flach ist und die fand ich bisher alle unbequem [emoji848] Waren aber immer die billigen die schon auf den neuen Rädern drauf waren und auch total hart waren...

Mit Aussparung hat bisher auch nicht so getaugt, da haben die Stege die durch die Aussparung entstehen unheimlich gedrückt. Schwierig zu sagen ob die gleiche Bauart sich bei einem anderen sattel doch besser anfühlen kann? ??

Ich denke ich werde den ergon mal gebraucht probieren, da verbrennt man immerhin nicht ganz soviel Geld [emoji6]


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (9. Januar 2018)

Den Ergon hatte ich in L. 

Der Brooks ist schon lange verkauft.
Es gibt aber auch Händler bei denen es die Brooks zum Testen gibt. Zumindest bei mir hier in der Böblinger Ecke ist einer davon.


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Januar 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich nen Sattel von 66sick drauf auf meinen jetzigen Bike (Nicolai Ion 16) mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.
> Von Ergon hatte ich mal den SMC4 getestet in L. Der war super bequem, aber leider auch etwas zu breit beim bergab fahren.
> 
> Von denen kommt jetzt dann allerdings ein neuer Sattel raus. Den werde ich mir aus Neugier evtl auch mal ansehen. Der SM Sport Gel Women. Vielleicht wäre der ja auch etwas?



Glaubst du, der kommt irgendwie irgendwann irgendwo mal? Weisst du ne Quelle? Bislang war der inkl. der anderen Versionen für Rennrad etc. nur bei Bike Components gelistet. Dort seit Anfang November (!) mit 20 Tagen oder mehr - bisher immer noch nicht lagernd...  

Ich könnte so kotzen, wollte den (die Rennradversion) echt dringend mal testen, aber wenn der erst mitte Saison mal am Markt ist brauch ich den dann auch bald nicht mehr... 
Verstehe auch nicht, wie man ein Produkt im August vorstellen kann, und es im Januar NOCH nicht geschissen bekommen hat den im Handel zu haben??? Ok es sind ja auch "2018" Modelle - aber dann sollten die doch langsam mal irgendwo mit Lieferdatum auftauchen? Naja ist ja "nur" n Frauensattel, und die fahren ja bekanntlich nur im Hochsommer Rad *kotz*


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (9. Januar 2018)

Ich hoffe es dass er demnächst mal erscheint. Auf der Facebook Seite von Ergon ist ein Event in den USA wo sie den Sattel gross bewerben. Ich hab letztes Jahr bei Ergon mal nachgefragt. Da meinten sie dass der Sattel wohl im Februar / März erscheinen wird.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (15. Januar 2018)

Angeblich ist der Sattel hier verfügbar:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ergon-SM-Spo...sid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10&var=492424113831

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ergon-SM-Spo...hash=item2ccd6e0838:m:mjW1toHbXnahg5-PJGRYtaw


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir den Sattel gestern bestellt. Abends kam dann gleich die Versandbestätigung 
Ich bin gespannt wann er ankommt und wie es sich damit dann fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Januar 2018)

Den roten [emoji39]?

Berichte mal bitte ob es einen deutlichen unterschied gibt. 
Habe mir erstmal den SMC4 in günstig bestellt um zu testen ob mir die Form generell taugt.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Januar 2018)

Neee  Den schwarzen natürlich  Rot passt nicht zu meinem Bike 
Ich habe damals auf der Eurobike mit Ergon gesprochen und denen gesagt dass ich den SMC4 eigentlich sehr bequem fand er mir nur vorne an den Flanken zu breit ist und er somit etwas scheuert. Der neue SM Sport ist da etwas schmaler geschnitten. Von daher hoffe ich einfach mal dass der dann passt. Und ich hoffe auf besseres Wetter wenn der Sattel da ist damit ich ihn dann auch testen kann. Momentan regnet es leider quer hier


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Januar 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Neee  Den schwarzen natürlich  Rot passt nicht zu meinem Bike
> Ich habe damals auf der Eurobike mit Ergon gesprochen und denen gesagt dass ich den SMC4 eigentlich sehr bequem fand er mir nur vorne an den Flanken zu breit ist und er somit etwas scheuert. Der neue SM Sport ist da etwas schmaler geschnitten. Von daher hoffe ich einfach mal dass der dann passt. Und ich hoffe auf besseres Wetter wenn der Sattel da ist damit ich ihn dann auch testen kann. Momentan regnet es leider quer hier


Gibt's schon erste eindrücke? 

Mir passt der SMC4 leider überhaupt nicht [emoji21]
Hatte ihn nur kurz mal auf der rolle montiert und es hat keine 2 min gedauert, da hat es unangenehm aufs Schambein gedrückt.

Nun geht die suche also weiter...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. Januar 2018)

Ne, bisher leider noch nicht. DPD hat mein Paket verbummelt. Da ändert sich seit 4 Tagen der Status nicht. Der Verkäufer hat die jetzt nochmal angeschrieben dass die mal vorwärts machen sollen. Sollte sich bis morgen immer noch nichts tun werde ich den Verkäufer bitten ob er mir ein anderes Paket zusendet. Falls das verschollene wieder auftaucht sende ich den dann einfach wieder zurück.

Ich hab momentan auch einen Ergon ST Core als Testsattel da. Hab den Momentan auf dem Fitnessbike drauf. Bis jetzt ist der bequem, allerdings  auch etwas breit. Und die Optik ist zumindest für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich muss nächste Woche mal schauen bei einer Tour draussen wie sich der ST Core da schlägt. Glaube aber der ist zu breit für Trails. 
Und wenn es der SM Sport dann endlich ankommt wird der auch ausgiebig getestet.

Gedrückt hat der SMC4 bei mir ja gar nicht. Nur die Flanken waren mir da zu breit, was wunde Stellen ergab dann beim biken am Übergang vom Schenkel zum Po.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (18. Februar 2018)

Hi - ich bin den Brooks Cambium C17 Probe gefahren (privat) und war sofort schock-verliebt. Ich habe das noch nie so erlebt! Ich habe (bin ) echt kein/en Problem-Po und fahre Fizik, WTB und irgendwas mit Gel am Fatbike und komme super klar. Aber als ich auf dem Brooks saß, da habe ich erst erfahren, was ein g*** Sattel ist! Ich habe ihn mir jetzt für's Fatbike bestellt, weil mir da das Gewicht fast egal ist. Wie sich der Sattel im technischen Gelände verhält (hinter den Sattel kommen etc.) kann ich dir nicht beantworten und dieses Risiko nehme ich einfach in Kauf. Hatte ich bisher mit solchen Sachen Schwierigkeiten, lag es bei mir eh eher an der Hose als am Sattel. Dir viel Erfolg bei der richtigen Entscheidung! Happy Trails, Nina


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. März 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ne, bisher leider noch nicht. DPD hat mein Paket verbummelt. Da ändert sich seit 4 Tagen der Status nicht. Der Verkäufer hat die jetzt nochmal angeschrieben dass die mal vorwärts machen sollen. Sollte sich bis morgen immer noch nichts tun werde ich den Verkäufer bitten ob er mir ein anderes Paket zusendet. Falls das verschollene wieder auftaucht sende ich den dann einfach wieder zurück.
> 
> Ich hab momentan auch einen Ergon ST Core als Testsattel da. Hab den Momentan auf dem Fitnessbike drauf. Bis jetzt ist der bequem, allerdings  auch etwas breit. Und die Optik ist zumindest für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich muss nächste Woche mal schauen bei einer Tour draussen wie sich der ST Core da schlägt. Glaube aber der ist zu breit für Trails.
> Und wenn es der SM Sport dann endlich ankommt wird der auch ausgiebig getestet.
> ...


Ich hoffe das Paket ist mittlerweile da [emoji6]?

Wie ist der sattel? 

Habe gerade den SR Sport entdeckt und mir kommt es auf den Bildern so vor als wäre der doch etwas geschwungen? 
Weil mir die ergon allgemein zu flach sind sowohl in der Breite als auch in der Länge :-(
Wie schaut das bei dem SM Sport aus? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (12. März 2018)

Also ich finde den Sattel sehr bequem. War bisher aber auch erst Touren bis max 40km am Stück damit unterwegs. Soweit ist bis jetzt alles gut, er drückt nicht  und zu flach finde ich ihn eigentlich auch nicht. Ich hab Dir mal zwei Bilder angehängt, ich hoffe da sieht man ihn ein wenig. Mehr Bilder könnte ich erst heute Nachmittag machen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. März 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Sattel sehr bequem. War bisher aber auch erst Touren bis max 40km am Stück damit unterwegs. Soweit ist bis jetzt alles gut, er drückt nicht  und zu flach finde ich ihn eigentlich auch nicht. Ich hab Dir mal zwei Bilder angehängt, ich hoffe da sieht man ihn ein wenig. Mehr Bilder könnte ich erst heute Nachmittag machen


Ja das wäre super! 

Einmal von der Seite in der waagerechten wo man sehen kann ob der sattel ein ansteigendes Heck hat.

Und von vorne damit man sieht wie flach die sitzfläche ist bzw wie weit die Flanken herunter gezogen sind. 

Bin mittlerweile zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich keinen extremen Stufensattel brauche (sqlab) aber auch keinen flachen wie die ergon sondern eine zwischenform die eher wellenförmig ist mit weit herunter gezogenen Flanken damit die Oberschenkel auch vorbeikommen [emoji23]

An sich passt der Oura von Specialized https://www.bike24.de/p1145137.html von der Form sehr gut allerdings hapert es mit der Breite ( Sitzknochenabstand 138mm [emoji853]) Fahre aktuell 143mm der etwas zu knapp ist , der nächst breitere mit 155mm kollidiert allerdings mit den Oberschenkeln [emoji34]

Jetzt habe ich zwei interessante von fizik entdeckt (dachte immer die sind eher flach [emoji19])
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fizik/Aliante-R3-Versus-Evo-Sattel-Modell-2018-p61704/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fizik/Aliante-R3-Open-Sattel-Modell-2018-p61707/

Hat die zufällig von euch schon jemand getestet oder in der Hand gehabt? 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Road Sätteln , halten die auch Fully Einsätze aus? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (12. März 2018)

Den Aliante (ohne Loch) hatte ich schonmal. Für mich persönlich grauenhaft. Aber deiner Beschreibung des idealen Sattels kommt der schon ziemlich nahe. Eher breit, mit ansteigendem "Heck", und stark runtergezogenen Flanken.

Rennrad-Sättel halten normalerweise auch aus, wenn man mal unsanft draufplumpst. Wenn man mit 8 Bar in den Reifen durch ein Asphalt-Schlagloch donnert und dabei auf dem Sattel sitzt muss der das ja auch abkönnen, und das kann auch schon gut rummsen. Ich fahre aktuell ein Modell, das als "Road / Mtb" angegeben ist, hatte aber auch schon spezifische "Road-Sättel" am Mountainbike, und andersrum auch. Ein Problem ist höchstens, dass die Road-Sättel manchmal harte, scharfe Plastik-Kanten haben. Das ist dann nicht so nett, wenn man mal damit kollidiert. Bei speziellen Mtb-Sätteln achten die Hersteller meistens darauf, dass alle Kanten weich und rund gepolstert sind.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (12. März 2018)

Ich hoffe mal die Bilder hier helfen Dir ein wenig weiter


----------



## Aninaj (12. März 2018)

Oh Silke, ich hab auch schon überlegt diesem SM Sattel mal zu probieren, was machst du am WE?  

In welche Breite fährst du den und wie breit ist der in Realität? Bei ergon findet sich nix dazu und die Shops schweigen sich da auch aus...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (12. März 2018)

Janni, ich schick Dir mal ne Nachricht


----------



## Nuki (31. März 2018)

Du hast geschrieben du testest den Sattel. Kannst du den zurückgeben ?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (2. April 2018)

Nein. Einfach wie bei fast allen anderen Sätteln kaufen, testen ob er zum Hintern passt und wenn nicht mit Verlust verkaufen. Ist bei dem meisten Sätteln einfach leider so.


----------



## Nuki (2. April 2018)

Danke.
Schade das ganbs mal bei ROSE


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. April 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (4. April 2018)

.


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. April 2018)

-


----------



## IndianaWalross (10. April 2018)

.


----------

